# Best Editing Software for Digital/ Batch Watermark



## jessicaharrisphoto (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a photography business and I have been getting by with Picasa and Picnik up until now.  The time it takes to edit is very consuming.  I actually place a logo on EACH photo and save it individually.  It takes soooooooooo much time.  Is there a software program that I can create a simple logo/watermark and then upload it and put it on each photograph?  Right now, I do them either black or white, depending on the photograph.  And sometimes I have to put them in different areas of the photography so you can see it.  Is there an easier way?  And what photo editing software should I get into?  Elements?  Corel Paintshop?  Others?  Believe it or not, my free membership to Picasa has got me pretty darn far.  I just want to go that extra step...and I really want to save time.  So I need to be able to create a simple logo (just my name) and then pin it on a whole batch.  Suggestions?


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 30, 2011)

Adobe Lightroom makes it easy.... It's designed from the ground up as a photo workflow and editing tool. The price has been reasonable lately too, I think I saw it for 99 bucks last week. Regardless, download the demo and check it out; it's worth a look.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 30, 2011)

Photoshop CS5 or Photoshop Elements 10 will allow you to record an action to place your watermark as well as resize and do any other repeat actions to an image that you want to do. You can then batch automate and walk away from the computer as it works for you. 

Although CS5 can be very spendy, Elements runs under $100 I believe. In addition to the automate feature you will find that it is much more comprehensive in editing than what you are currently using. 

Lightroom is a wonderful program for working with raw images and for cataloging. If you do not do any pixel editing it is the way to go. If you actually EDIT your images beyond the adjustment of the curves, exposure, etc then it won't do all you need it to do.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 30, 2011)

BlairWright said:


> *Adobe Lightroom makes it easy*.... It's designed from the ground up as a photo workflow and editing tool. The price has been reasonable lately too, I think I saw it for 99 bucks last week. Regardless, download the demo and check it out; it's worth a look.



Yeah Lightroom 3 makes it too simple to create, edit, apply, and save the watermarks to all photos open within the program.

I hate lame watermarks and would rather adobe excluded that simple eloquent feature and charged even less for the software


----------

